# Nodak Outdoors Needs Feedback - Adding Videos



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*If Nodak Outdoors added a feature for you to upload your own outdoor videos and organized by section, would you use it?*​
Yes I would for sure, I've got a lot of videos1630.77%Yes I would, probably down the road at some point2548.08%Maybe, right now I have no interest47.69%No, I probably would never add my own611.54%I would just prefer to go to YouTube and that's it.11.92%I don't know what you're talking about00.00%


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm really close to pulling the trigger on a customized video solution, basically a YouTube for Nodak Outdoors.

It's going to cost some coin so I'd like to know if this is something people would be interested in using. Your honest feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Are you talking about hosting the vids on Nodak's setup OR having the ability to embed video and play something hosted on a third party website (such as photobucket) amidst a thread?

Having the ability to link to a video and play it in a thread (forgoing the need to open a separate browser window) would be cool. Call me lazy, but it's a PIA to toggle between browser windows.

But I see no need or value for you to provide a hosting service, there are already sites that provide that service very well.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The nice thing about them being hosted by Nodak is that they would be in a place on site that would be easy to browse and wouldn't sink to the bottom of the forum pile 2 weeks after being posted and never be seen again. At least that's how I understand it.

I would hope it's not confusing to get through, I know some guys on here are not computer guys, so the simpler the better.

I would certainly put anything I got on there. Once I get the spare change for a camera that is :-?

One other thing, you'd probably want some mods looking over things pretty consistently, I can imagine the critique offered could be somewhat colorful in some cases.

The ability to embed video would also be nice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

smalls said:


> Are you talking about hosting the vids on Nodak's setup OR having the ability to embed video and play something hosted on a third party website (such as photobucket) amidst a thread?


Both, actually. You can upload them to the directory here or have a YouTube or other linked into the same directory.



> But I see no need or value for you to provide a hosting service, there are already sites that provide that service very well.


I agree about trying to reinvent the wheel, but it will be pretty darn cool if you see it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would use it!


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

on another site I frequent you can embed youtube videos.. I wouldn't mind seeing just that on this site.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I would definetly use it. I would definetly like to see Leo dance on tables on demand.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I would love it. Kind of like on a myspace page when people have a video embedded on their profile page that is hosted through like youtube? Would be nice to not have to open another a page to see it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Geez guys....all you have to do is ask. 

Simply put the "watch" url (that's in the address bar of your browser when you're watching a youtube video) into a post here and everything will work. No special tags or anything. Can't get much easier than that!

So for example, all I did was added this to this post:


```
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bg8lSyGavc4
```
And here ya go:


----------



## Luckyduck (Feb 24, 2008)

I voted that I will use it in the future, because I am workin on getting a camera for the fall... should be pretty fun, as I have a few youth hunts, and i'd love to let everyone see it on here


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I think it is a great idea. Chris, you should give me a link to renew my supporting member fee. I did it over a year ago, but i would be willing to contribute more. If I remember right it is $10/year but it never asks to renew after a year.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Test


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Would you look at that. Did you just add that Chris? I know Ive posted video links before and thats all it put up was the link.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USSapper said:


> Would you look at that. Did you just add that Chris? I know Ive posted video links before and thats all it put up was the link.


No, I had to program it into the software.

But now, all old links that have that address in it will now be embedded....check out the old links.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Now that you have the embedded thing working, maybe you could just make a new forum section that is designated only for people posting their videos. That would have about the same effect and you wouldn't have to spend the cash.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Chris,
thanks for adding that code.. Now all I need is an "Underwater Spearfishing" forum to add all these videos sitting on my computer.. :wink: 
Now that North Dakota doesn't require you to be scuba certified to underwater spearfish, I should acquire some good videos from ND too.
Where oh where is the clear water???

I'll drop the vids under the "type of fish" related fishing forums.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > Would you look at that. Did you just add that Chris? I know Ive posted video links before and thats all it put up was the link.
> ...


I wish I wasnt so dang stupid when it comes t computer issues


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Testing this out...

This kid can reallllllly sing... listen to him... Three million two hundred forty-eight thousand five hundred fifty-four hits so far. The world is listening.






Thanks Chris!

Ryan


----------



## toecatch (Mar 10, 2007)

I would, however one big issue. Traps4Kids uses Utube, but more as an advertising to sell our videos. 
There is enough to learn from on the "previews" but I could not leave the whole video on here. That is how we pay for shipping packages to the kids who request the packages. Without the money raised from the video sales, we would no longer be able to function.

If you guys would have no problem with just the priveiws, then I would be more then willing to move the previews over here. If there would be a problem, then there would be no problem with me leaving them where they are..

Dan Shaw


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah that kid can sing, but who knows if that voice is gonna last through puberty or not.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your input, this is helpful as I look to move forward with the site.


----------

